# Hardt Poodles in Texas



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I've finally started my official search for an older minature poodle pup...so excited. My first email is to Hardt poodles. I found her on PoodleBreeders.com. Does anyone have one of her pups or knows of anyone?

She does health testing and conformation.

Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently recommended Hardt to someone--looks like a great breeder worth visiting/talking with.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks! Now I just hope she writes back. Maybe I shouldn't have said I never had a dog before...lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

helxi70 said:


> Thanks! Now I just hope she writes back. Maybe I shouldn't have said I never had a dog before...lol


If you don't hear back in a few days, call to follow up. That will let the breeder know you may not have had a dog before, but you are serious. Good luck


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

helxi70 said:


> Thanks! Now I just hope she writes back. Maybe I shouldn't have said I never had a dog before...lol



I have gotten dogs from 15 months to 5 years, and I write the owner giving them my lifestyle, (have had dogs for years). Why I want the dog,how I plan to raise the dog, etc. I think just being honest and sincere with the breeder is the best. I think a good breeder is a good judge of a person looking for a dog. I get adults as I do not want to go through the puppy stage, and out of 6 adults never had a problem I could not handle and correct with a poodle, cannot say the same for terriers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do follow up your email with a phone call if needed.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I just spoke with the breeder and she was really nice. I won't be ready for a dog until January so I told her I would get in touch in a few months. The only thing is that she doesn't ship, which I totally understand, but it's much more inconvenient. 

In any case, glad I spoke to my first breeder. She explained many things with her line and breeding. She also spoke of the pups line and pedigree. I thought the conversation would be more about the individual puppy but whatever.

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds like a positive experience so far. It's hard to know much about the individual pups until temperament testing at 7 weeks. Much more typical to talk about what the lines are known for show-wise, health-wise., and temperament-wise because this tells you the type of puppy to expect. It's often said to shop for a breeder, not for a puppy. I reserved Frosty at 2 weeks old based on my trust of the breeder matching me with the right puppy in the litter.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm looking for a mini between 8 months to 2 yrs. The one we talked about was 6 months. She did say he was sweet and smart. I will follow up with more detailed questions if it works out in a few months.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

The funny thing is that I was kinda nervous talking to my first breeder, I never asked her the price...lol.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, gotcha  I thought it was a litter she was talking about.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It’s fair to ask about the price, health testing and health guarantees. Standard stuff. Since this will be you first dog, you need to be able to assure a reputable breeder, if asked, that you have plans for grooming, socialization and obedience plans in place. In other words, that you are a serious prospective owner and wanted to start with the best breed - a poodle! Best wishes on your search


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I was totally prepared to wow her with all the knowledge I picked up from this forum but she never asked me anything. I even rehearsed it in my head.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

helxi70 said:


> I'm looking for a mini between 8 months to 2 yrs. The one we talked about was 6 months. She did say he was sweet and smart. I will follow up with more detailed questions if it works out in a few months.


Aside from the fact that my mini, Vontae, isn't my first dog, I was looking for the exact same thing as you - an oversized toy or mini young adult. I think it's especially wise for your first dog to be a young adult rather than a puppy. A young adult from a good breeder likely will already be house-trained and socialized by 8 months, and that will make the intro to your home much, much easier.

If it's possible and once you're 100% sure that you want a dog by January, perhaps you can do a video call with the breeder so that you can see the dog in action?

Good luck!

Kevin


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

kchen95 said:


> Aside from the fact that my mini, Vontae, isn't my first dog, I was looking for the exact same thing as you - an oversized toy or mini young adult. I think it's especially wise for your first dog to be a young adult rather than a puppy. A young adult from a good breeder likely will already be house-trained and socialized by 8 months, and that will make the intro to your home much, much easier.
> 
> If it's possible and once you're 100% sure that you want a dog by January, perhaps you can do a video call with the breeder so that you can see the dog in action?
> 
> ...


That is a great idea Kevin. And I agree on the dog from 8 months to 15, so much easier to work with and train. Had 3 puppies no more, LOL


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Is there a big difference between 5 months and 8 months regarding training? Is 8 months the youngest I should go? What if a great breeder has a 5 or 6 month old?


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

helxi70 said:


> Is there a big difference between 5 months and 8 months regarding training? Is 8 months the youngest I should go? What if a great breeder has a 5 or 6 month old?


If you come across a 5/6 month old that you really like, I would strongly, STRONGLY suggest that you consider taking the dog  By the time a puppy is 5/6 months, there's a good chance that they'll already be able to sleep through the night in the crate (hold their pee for 8 hours at night) - of course this doesn't happen automatically and still requires training, but the point is, they're physically able to do so. For your first dog, I would say to avoid the absolute worst/most tedious part of puppy training, avoid puppies younger than 4 months unless you're willing to go through a few months where you're basically doing the same time and energy commitment as the parent of a newborn human. 

After 4 months, you will still have to train a puppy, but it is much easier by that age. If you get a one-year-old that has been raised well by the breeder or whoever its previous owner is, there's a good chance that he/she will be ready to be a pet, not a nuisance, on Day One 

Kevin


----------

